# Push Button Keyless Entry Fob



## RogueMan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello all! So, with my 2015 Rogue SL, the battery in the key fob died. I've replaced the battery with ease, but the fob only works while it is inside the vehicle. There seems to be a substantial decrease in RF range, for some reason.

Has anyone had a similar experience or can guide me in the right direction?

Thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your new battery with a voltmeter to insure that the new battery should at least have 3.0V or a bit higher.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

+1 on taking an ohm meter to the battery. If it's south of 3.0v, swap it out. While you're there make sure the contacts are clean, aligned, etc.


----------

